# Two Factory wheels looking for a street radial tire?



## 04ls1GTO (Feb 25, 2011)

I have a pair of gto wheels that Im looking to put some tires on, that will lower my quarter mile times and can be driven on the street with. Also I do not want to have any rubbing or quarter panel modifications to be done either, any help is thankful.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Nitto 555R. My buddy has them on his Z06 and he got about 15k miles with a few passes at the drag strip and 2 road course days.

I would stick with stock tire size as well.


----------



## 04ls1GTO (Feb 25, 2011)

Thanks for the advice im considering those or mickey thompson ets hopefully I can reduce quater mile times on a budget lol


----------



## SirMarco (Nov 5, 2009)

I was going to buy a set of the M/T's this weekend but decided against it. I currently run the 555's and love them but wanted something a little better for the track. I am going with the NT05R. These will last longer on the street for you. The M/T's will wear to fast.


----------

